# Japanese equipment packaging and shipping for transport



## Micdrow (Aug 15, 2020)

Document really says it all, Has some neat pictures on Japanese aircraft packaging and shipping for transport along with other equipment. I wish I could find a quick and easy translating software for Japanese to English. Unfortunately the document is in Japanese.

Enjoy

Paul

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Aug 15, 2020)

Very interesting. The diagrams that got me are those below. Crates built like that are not suitable for sea freight as they cannot be stacked so was sea freight not considered or was it just an artistic rendition of a crate with vertical sides. Agree that there needs to be translation software that allows us to read these sorts of documents. Many of the diagrams at the end are still current practice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## CooperWK (Aug 16, 2022)

Awesome stuff, thank you very much for sharing!
Where did you come across this? 
I would love to gather as many Japanese documents, manuals etc. as I can.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Aug 16, 2022)

See Japanese aircraft documents and Japanese engine manuals and technical drawings (blueprints)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Aug 17, 2022)

CooperWK said:


> Awesome stuff, thank you very much for sharing!
> Where did you come across this?
> I would love to gather as many Japanese documents, manuals etc. as I can.


Hi CooperWK and welcome. There might be one or two folks here with that kind of stuff  Cool avatar!


----------



## MiTasol (Aug 17, 2022)

CooperWK said:


> Awesome stuff, thank you very much for sharing!
> Where did you come across this?
> I would love to gather as many Japanese documents, manuals etc. as I can.



And welcome aboard


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 18, 2022)

CooperWK said:


> Awesome stuff, thank you very much for sharing!
> Where did you come across this?
> I would love to gather as many Japanese documents, manuals etc. as I can.



Off hand I don't remember where I got it. I am pretty busy up till the following week but you can find other stuff here.






TAIC Summary Reports Japanese Aircraft


A few TAIC Summary reports that I found on Japanese aircraft. Enjoy!!!



ww2aircraft.net









RAAF Captured Japanese Equipment and Aircrew


Name really says it all but also included is a document on the disposal of the captured equipment and aircrew at the end of the war. Enjoy



ww2aircraft.net









Japanese Fighter, Bomber and Torpedo Doctrines


Name says it all, hope you enjoy them. All the best Paul



ww2aircraft.net









TAIC 1 Report Japanese Aircraft


Here you go guys, TAIC 1 Report on Japanese Aircraft. Enjoy!!!



ww2aircraft.net









TAIC 2 Compair Allied and Axis aircraft report


Here is the TAIC 2 Edition 3 report on the comparison of Axis and Allied Aircraft. Enjoy



ww2aircraft.net









Everything Japanese bombs, ammunition and such


Well Happy Early Thanksgiving and such. Decided to create a new thread with everything I can post on Japanese ordnance. :) Enjoy



ww2aircraft.net






there are many more on the web page but takes some searching.

Enjoy

Paul


----------

